# I reached out to Ariens with some Feedback for Auto-Turn



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

First let me start by saying that I love both my new Deluxe 28 SHO and my new Razor. I love everything about both of my units with the exception of Auto Turn on my SHO. This is a more of a feedback email. It’s a wide spread thing with owners of Auto Turn, and is very active on snowblowerforum.com that it usually is very erratic and requires you to muscle the machine just to get it to track straight and wanders all over the place. Most people and myself include inflated the tires properly and adjusted the housing and skids per the Ariens video on YouTube but with little change. BUT the thing that DID in EVERY case solve the problem and get people loving their Auto Turn Ariens again was the Ariens Poly Skids. I opened a ticket with Ariens Support who had determined that there was some other kind of issue and that I would need to bring it back to the dealer which I have no way of doing besides renting a truck. So I though what the heck and purchased the Poly Skids on the way home from work. The moment I put those skids on it was a night and day difference and worked like the way it should have when the dealer delivered it. Before I couldn't even use just the one lever and try to rotate the chute because it would go all over the place. And even with 2 hands trying go down the driveway with 1 inch of snow it was turning left and right. Now I can rotate the chute with 1 hand and plow into deep snow and it tracks straighter than an arrow. But the whole meaning of this email is merely a suggestion that Ariens with Auto Turn should come stock with Poly Skids. I love the company, I love the product and I’m a customer for life. I just see SOOO many examples online of people asking for advice on which blower to buy and are turned away from Ariens because of the metal skids causing too much friction. I know the poly skids must have a generous revenue income for the company but for the little amount of money they must cost Ariens it is 2000 percent worth adding them to your Snow blowers as to avoid potential customers choosing another brand. I hope this email reaches someone higher up because again, my dad has an Ariens and I’ve only owned Ariens myself as well and love spreading the word about it. But I also need to be honest with people when they ask about Auto Turn and why I had to spend extra money on Poly Skids. Thanks for making such a great product and I look forward to buying more of your products!


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know why so many people stay with this problem and act like nothing is wrong. I know not all blowers are perfect but thread after thread on man handling these things....wow. I have read where people put larger poly skids on them to help....but I still love the trigger turning so it can run straight . Hope they get the kinks worked out on this other wise great machine.....


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Honestly, the moment the Poly Skids went on it tracked straight as an arrow and the Auto Turn wasnt sensitive at all. It only turned when you wanted it to turn.


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

that's good. After I replied I was looking and came across a thread with I believe 33 thousand views as a sticky about the problem. I actually was close to pulling the trigger on getting the Ariens at my dealer but ended up getting the cubby from him instead. Love when the machines (no matter what brand) actually work as advertised! LOL Didn't want anyone thinking I was picking or trolling etc.....we just had 31.9" of the white stuff this past Saturday. Glad mine worked extremely well.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

probably just a matter of time until ariens realizes different shoe makes a huge difference on their auto turn machines and they start selling them stock. surprised it has taken them this long after reading all the complaints and folks changing the shoes with great results.
seems like a no brainer


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Elt31987 said:


> Honestly, the moment the Poly Skids went on it tracked straight as an arrow and the Auto Turn wasnt sensitive at all. It only turned when you wanted it to turn.


Is it just certain Model I wonder? I seen a lot on here about problems but never really experienced it myself.


----------



## Benny365 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a 28 deluxe. I had the dreaded wonder problem, I went to my local ariens dealer and looked and played with all of the models they had. from the compact to the professional. The thing that stood out the most was when I pushed down on the handles, some machines the bucket was light and some, like my machine were very heavy.

My 2cents. my heavy bucket is considerably easier to handle with the poly skids. in other words the balance of weight between the bucket and the wheels determines how well the auto turn works.

does this make sense?


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes certainly does


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

The Armor Skids also work well, but presumably in a different way. The poly skids are reducing friction against the ground so that irregularities are less influential on the tracking of the machine. The Armor skids increase the surface area, and by doing so, accomplish the same end result of a straighter path. I've been able to consistently drive over 1/4 to 1/2inch ridges between the concrete sidewalk slabs without any effect on the tracking. Personally, I like the Armor Skids better for the fact that they are more durable and are less likely to catch on something and stress the blower housing during impact.


----------



## Benny365 (Dec 4, 2013)

I tried the armor skids before I settled on the poly skids. I think the poly skids slide better on the abrasive ground better, lessening the downward force(weight) of the bucket. 



on a related note, I added 15lbs of weight to the bucket, made it worse and it was so front end heavy I could hardly push the handle bars down.


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Being I've only had my snowblower long enough for this one storm that just hit Jersey I can't speak from long term experience. What I can say is that I ordered my Deluxe 24 from my dealer and had them install the poly skids before delivery. Didn't matter if I was on the uneven sidewalk, grass (to clear for the dog) or the four driveways (got carried away and did the neighbor's too, new toy and all) the machine tracked straight and I never felt like I was fighting it. I'm almost curious to put on the metal skids just to see if there is a difference.

I agree with others Ariens, make the poly skids standard for the machines with Auto-turn! I have to imagine the cost differential between the two types isn't large and if it saves calls to your support or bad customer impressions it will be well worth it to you in the long run.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a track hydro 28. My driveway is gravel so the first 4, 5 times I ran with the bucket an inch of the ground so the skis wouldn't touch. After that I put in in normal position and steering was fine. Even my wife at 125 lbs with snow gear on can steer it around. That why I wonder if it's more common with wheels model or if it's after a couple years of using the machine as I only got it this winter.


----------



## AndyW (Mar 10, 2015)

I bought a new Deluxe 28 in October. I finally got to try it out on Jan 20 in a 3"-4" snow. It was a constant battle, I was unable to control it well. The only poly skids I could find in my area were at a Cub dealer. With a big snow forecasted for the 22nd, I didn't have time to order the correct ones, so I got the Cub skids and modified them to fit the Ariens. What a difference! It handled great, like I imagined it is supposed to. I agree with others that Ariens should install these at the factory.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

I am a fan of the triggers as well. I had 2 Ariens and struggled to with it wandering side to side. Ariens did offer triggers a few years back and I had a deluxe 28 with it.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I prefer the triggers as well, but have seen a few post on here that have run into issues with them. Regardless, the 8 year old Deluxe-30 I use with the trigger at the church building I go to has been a fine machine (has the B&S 1450 snow engine) and the trigger has not given me any issues. She gets about 10-15 hours of use a year on her. I'm going to also pick up some poly skids for my D-28 SHO, or try the armor skids for use at home and at my neighbors. 

I'm betting that Ariens is taking note of our feedback regarding the skid issue. They like to hang around here thankfully, (one of the few manufacturers who do) and I am grateful for that. No such thing as a perfect machine, but when it comes to snowblowers, I think Ariens and Honda come the closest.


----------



## 88racing (Jan 20, 2016)

Poly skids mad a night and day difference on my Platinum 30 SHO......but this weekend I did find one drawback to them....they're a bit wide.....sure on fresh snow they're great but when trying to slice through the hardened stuff the act like door stops....

The poly skids would be better for me if they were thinner and tapered


----------



## richwoodrocket (Nov 22, 2014)

Maybe it doesn't apply to my older (2012) platinum, but I never have problems with auto turn. It works flawlessly for me with the standard metal skid shoes.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have an extremely well maintained 2005 11528 LE (926102). I already installed the dual belt kit a few years ago which completely stopped belt slipping, stretching and fraying. 

This spring I have to rip it apart and install a new friction disc so as long as I am in there I am considering installing the auto steer kit 72601300.

Seems the jury is in that the old small steel shoes cause steering problems. I am currently debating which shoes to install, Ariens composite or the Armor Skids. Both are close to the same cost. I like the added protection from jarring impacts the Armor Skids provide but would like more input on how well they work with the Auto Steer.

I am new to this Site. Probably well covered subject but tooling around web sites or anything computer for that matter is not my thing. 

Thanks, Tom


----------

